# Dnp experience



## zagan.13.cd (Jun 23, 2016)

Okay so I'm on dnp at the moment and just wanted to keep a log and show people how its going for me and what results I get.  

Day 1
Monday June 20 2016 
1:30pm -200mg dnp.

Drank 1.5 gallons of water through out the day.  Felt good.  Sweat a lot 3 to 4 hours after taking it.  Would feel warm in my core at times but went away.  Nothing bad.  Slept good.  

Weight 175.2

Day 2 
Tuesday June 21 2016
2:00pm -200mg dnp

Woke up good.  Drank 1.5 gallons of water.  Began taking vitamin A and C.  Pryvute and electrolytes and multi vitamins. Started breaking a sweat while serving drinks  ( bartending ) throat started to feel a little dry while being outside.  

Weight 173.5

Day 3
Wednesday  June 22 2016
1:30pm- 200mg dnp

Woke up with my mouth super dry.  Felt sticky and gross in the morning.  Would break a sweat right after the shower while getting dressed.  Would break a sweat while doing my hair and sweat a lot while having sex.  I'm talking drops and drops and drops of sweat on my forehead. Later in the day I began feeling my inner core warm. Still felt cold when driving to work with the window down but a warm sensation on my core.   It's 7:17 I was sweating balls when serving drinks.  I was dripping.  As soon as I felt the first drop of sweat hit the ice bucket I took my time to wipe my face.  It hasn't stopped sweating since. Drank 1 gallon today

Weight 174

Day 4
Thursday  June 23 2016
1:40pm - 200mg dnp

Woke up thirsty.  Peed like 3 times during the night and had weird dreams.  Slept in one spot and woke up in a whole different spot.  Sweats arent that bad so far I just feel moist and face is oily some sweat on my hand when I wipe off.  Contemplating on whether I should up my dose to 400mg but left it at 200mg.  Waiting a week to see how I keep on reacting to it.  Definitely get fatigue faster. 

Weight 173.2


Sent from my HTC6545LVW using Tapatalk


----------

